# tại sao nên lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp



## MAIHLV (18/4/22)

*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP*

Đối với tình trạng khí hậu trái đất ngày càng nóng lên hiện nay thì nhu cầu sử dụng thiết bị làm mát không khí là điều thiết yếu. Đặc biệt là các khu công nghiệp nhà xưởng nơi tập trung đông người và hệ thống máy móc hoạt động liên tục. Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp nhà xưởng là giải pháp điều hòa không khí hoàn hảo nhất cho các doanh nghiệp. Bởi máy lạnh công nghiệp đã và mang lại rất nhiều lợi ích; ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến quá trình làm việc của công nhân. Hãy cùng Máy lạnh Hải Long Vân tìm hiểu ngay qua bài viết dưới đây nhé.

*** Xem thêm: Máy lạnh công nghiệp nên lựa chọn loại nào? Đại lý phân phối và thi công giá rẻ nhất?

3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.

*Máy lạnh công nghiệp là gì ?*

Máy lạnh công nghiệp là thiết bị làm mát hiện đại dựa trên cơ chế chất lỏng thông thường hay không khí được làm lạnh bằng cách bóc hơi một chất lỏng khác gọi là chất làm lạnh. Cơ chế hoạt động của máy điều hòa công nghiệp là tận dụng năng lượng ẩm trong khí quyển và làm bay hơi nước ra không khí cho môi trường mát mẻ hơn.




*Lợi ích của việc lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp nhà xưởng*

*– *Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp nhà xưởng giúp cho người lao động có bầu không khí trong lành; và tránh các vấn đề về sức khỏe do khí độc hại gây ra.

Máy lạnh công nghiệp là loại thiết bị có khả năng làm lạnh không khí trong thời gian lớn một cách nhanh chống. So với việc làm mát bằng các thiết bị khác như quạt điện, hệ thống thông gió và điều hòa cỡ nhỏ thì sản phẩm này cho hiệu quả cao hơn rất nhiều.

– Giúp xử lý, đào thải các nguồn khí độc hại có trong nhà xưởng như khí CO2; khí thải từ các máy sản xuất,… 

Máy lạnh công nghiệp được sử dụng trong các nhà máy giúp đảm bảo hoạt động chính xác của các thiết bị, máy móc cần vận hành trong điều kiện môi trường cụ thể. Hoặc các chương trình sản xuất thực hiện theo quy trình khắt khe về nhiệt độ, độ ẩm…

– Cung cấp thêm một lượng lớn oxi cho các công nhân trong nhà xưởng.

Hệ thống máy lạnh công nghiệp hoạt động ổn định mang đến hiệu quả làm mát tối ưu và không phụ thuộc vào điều kiện khí hậu bên ngoài.

– Giúp thanh lọc không khí và mang lại nguồn không khí trong sạch và tươi mới hơn.

– Giúp thải nhiệt thừa; và độ ẩm có trong nhà xưởng ra bên ngoài môi trường giúp cho không gian nhà xưởng mát mẻ hơn.

– Tiết kiệm chi phí đàu tư ban đầu, tiết kiệm chi phí vận hành

*– Tiết kiệm chi phí sửa chữa máy lạnh*
Máy lạnh công nghiệp sở hữu hệ thống giải nhiệt bằng nước nên trong quá trình hoạt động, máy lạnh chạy rất ổn định ít bị ảnh hưởng bởi các tác nhân bên ngoài. Điều này sẽ giúp gia tăng độ bền và tuổi thọ của máy lên đến 15 năm. Máy điều hòa có độ bền cao sẽ tiết kiệm được tối đa chi phí sửa chữa trong quá trình hoạt động.




*Lưu ý khi lắp đặt máy lạnh công ngiệp*

– Nên chọn các loại máy lạnh công nghiệp có công suất lớn đối với những không gian nhà xưởng rộng để đảm bảo hiệu quả làm mát và điều hòa không khí được phát huy tối đa như máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin, máy lạnh tủ đứng LG, máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech …

– Chọn các loại máy lạnh công nghiệp phù hợp với các sản phẩm đang được sản xuất trong nhà xưởng.

– Nên chọn các thương hiệu máy lạnh công nghiệp uy tín; chất lượng để đảm bảo độ bền và hiệu quả hoạt động tốt nhất.

– Nên chọn các đơn vị thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp uy tín nhất hiện nay để đảm bảo quá trình lắp đặt và sử dụng được diễn ra thuận lợi.

– Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp lên tường thật chắc chắn và cân đối. Các bạn cần rà soát vị trí lắp đặt điều hòa sao cho không bị cản trở luồn không khí tỏa ra trên khắp các không gian sử dụng. Không nên lắp đặt điều hòa tại nơi ánh sáng trực tiếp chiếu vào.

Đối với vị trí lắp đặt dàn nóng. Các bạn cần tránh lắp dàn nóng ở nơi có ánh nắng mặt trời chiếu trực tiếp vào. Tránh đặt dàn nóng ở nơi có gió thổi mạnh. Không đặt dàn nóng trực tiếp xuống đất.

Trên đây là một số chia sẻ của Điện lạnh Hải Long Vân về những lợi ích của việc . Nếu bạn có nhu cầu lắp đặt máy lạnh hãy liên hệ với Máy lạnh Hải Long Vân nhé.

MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN

Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM

Phòng KD: 028.6250 4576 - 028 6250 2616 - 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478

HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng

Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com

Website: www.maylanhhailongvan.vn - www.maylanhhailongvan.com


----------

